# What's your favourite country?



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm really interested in Switzerland. I've never been there but it seems like a beautiful place to live.


----------



## DustyWind (Dec 18, 2013)

ГДЕ РОССИЯ?


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

I like Germany. 
Such a wide variety in all the different people I've met there, and there's a lot of beautiful history and landscapes, etc.
I used to go there every year with my school on a language exchange, and loved it, and I'm still in contact with the family who used to host me. 
I've never actually lived there or anything so it could be rose-tinted glasses, but I suppose I associate it with nice childhood memories.

Oh, and the accent's hot.


----------



## Eagle9615 (Nov 16, 2013)

Norway. I thinks it's an absolutely beautiful country. I'm also trying to learn the language and plan to visit it in a few years.


----------



## digitalroses (Dec 7, 2013)

Like OP, Norway is also one of my favourite countries  I've never been there, but I've read lots about it. It is definitely beautiful and love the language. Has fascinating history, as well. I think Canada & Austria come in as close seconds though.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I loved Rome; so I chose Italy.


----------



## amuklewicz (Sep 23, 2013)

~CHILE~

I'm not Latino or anything, but I don't care; Chile is awesome.
Mountains
Democratically Elected Marxists
You name it!


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Out of the ones I've been to: Mongolia, Greece, Sweden, Scotland, Wales Germany (I'm from Germany originally, but living in England)
Places I haven't been to but are my favourite countries to learn about: Chile, Japan, USA


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

DustyWind said:


> ГДЕ РОССИЯ?


И АЗ ТОВА ПИТАМ ! Т_Т


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

Norway, for pretty much the reasons you stated, and Germany (like the language and atmosphere)


----------



## _____O______ its a sunset (Dec 21, 2013)

My favorite country is Russia, because it is the biggest! I think that's great.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

*WTF where is KOREA? 

Racists.*


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

guu said:


> *wtf where is korea?
> 
> Racists.*


*north?*


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

PowerShell said:


> *north?*


*South.*


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Guu said:


> *South.*


Come on everyone knows North is the way to go!


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Finland


----------



## INPL (Dec 23, 2013)

I cannot vote Scotland isn't on the list and I love it too much to vote it as "other".


----------



## INPL (Dec 23, 2013)

Off the coast of Japan Lol.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

zazara said:


> I'm really interested in Switzerland. I've never been there but it seems like a beautiful place to live.


Expensive. That doesn't mean the country is bad. I have internet "friends" there, but never been to Switzerland. 
Well, I've never been to any other country yet.

Germany is missing, but who likes a village?


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Norway. It ranks the highest on the Human Development Index.


----------

